# Pyraminx Race to sub-X (NEW)



## jojo1189 (Sep 10, 2016)

All of the other pyraminx races have died, so one more shot can't hurt

Get under your goal 3 weeks in a row and you set a new goal, same as all the other race threads

Round 1 (ends 17th September)
1. U L U R' U B' U' R l r' b' u'
2. U L B' U' L B' L' U l r' b' u'
3. U' R' L R' L' U L' R' l' r' b' u
4. R U R' U L' R' U L l' r b u'
5. L R' U' B' U' R L U l r b' u
6. U' B' U L B' L' B' L' b' u'
7. B' U' B' U L' B U' L l r u
8. B' R' U' B' L' R' L B' l b'
9. U L U L' B' R' L U l' r b'
10. L' U B L R' B U' L r' u
11. R' L B R B U L R r b'
12. L' R' U' L U' L U L' r' b u'


----------



## jojo1189 (Sep 10, 2016)

round 1
pyraminx: cyclone boys
race to: sub 20
method: layer by layer

Average : 18.87
(best 13.1 worst 24.77)

week 1/3 down


----------



## DGCubes (Sep 10, 2016)

Round 1:
Pyraminx: MoYu Magnetic
Race to: Sub-3
Method: Intuitive L4E

Times:
1. 4.13
2. 2.94
3. 3.17
4. 3.12
5. 4.37
6. 2.75
7. 2.87
8. (5.07)
9. (2.36)
10. 3.26
11. 2.62
12. 3.69

Average: 3.29


----------



## Rcuber123 (Sep 10, 2016)

Round1
Moyu Pyra (ball bearings)
Race to sub 4
Intuitive L4E

1. 3.76
2. 4.30
3. 3.77
4. 5.15
5. 4.19
6. (2.51)
7. 5.16
8. 3.49
9. 3.73
10. 4.02
11. (5.27)
12. 4.60
Average: 4.22

(0/3)


----------



## Hssandwich (Sep 10, 2016)

Race to sub 4:
4.30, 3.67, 3.82, 4.35, 3.40, (2.61), 4.45, 3.49, 3.83, 4.48, (7.58), 3.18
=3.90 Ao12


----------



## Jake Donnelly (Sep 10, 2016)

1. 5.26 Cube: Moyu Pyraminx goal: sub 5 AVG of 12: 5.65
2. 4.96 
3. 4.99 
4. (8.72) 
5. 4.89 
6. 5.11 
7. 6.92 
8. 7.34 
9. 4.63 
10. 5.73 
11. 6.62 
12. (3.93)


----------



## pyr14 (Sep 14, 2016)

ao12 = 5.49
race to sub 5
lbl/l4e (vfirst)
moyu magnetic pyraminx

5.26
7.48
5.79
5.71
7.31
2.97
4.59
4.46
4.81
5.01
4.44
7.58

bleh...


----------



## ZZCubing (Oct 26, 2016)

Race to sub 4 
Pyra:Moyu magnetic 
Method: Intuative L4e

Solves:
1) 5.62
2)3.73
3) 4.30
4)(2.19)
5) 3.55
6)4.00
7)(7.89)
8)4.19
9)5.35(pop lol)
10)3.90
11)5.67
12)2.32


----------



## kbrune (Oct 31, 2016)

Why not revive the last one?


----------



## oliviervlcube (Nov 9, 2016)

did this just die ?


----------



## kbrune (Nov 17, 2016)

Why people start a race thread and never post on it again. I'll never know.


----------

